# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porođajna bol

## dijanam

Kažu, i u pravu su, da rađamo onako kako živimo.

Kako poimamo porođajnu bol?

Sjećam se sebe u prvoj trudnoći kad sam tražila informacije i ježila se na konstrukciju "bezbolni porod" jer mi je zvučala licemjerno. Kakav bezbolan porod?

Porođajna bol je lijepa bol, životvorna bol, korisna bol.

Svidio mi i način na koji je A. Robertson govorila o tome:
Bol nam poručuje da se usredotočimo, da nađemo sigurno mjesto, da se porod bliži. Bol u trudu koja ima svoj početak, vrhunac i kraj, a između trudova apsolutno izostaje je najbolji pokazatelj da je sve u redu.

Htjela bih naglasiti da se ovakvo moje poimanje boli odnosi na bol u trudovima kada žena ima svoje ljudsko dostojanstvo. Kada se dogode tužne priče iz nekih tužnih rodilišta ta bol postaje bol žene kojoj je oduzeto dostojanstvo i koju je onda teško izdržati.

I na kraju evo iz Gubrana dio o Boli:




> A jedna zena prozbori i rece: Govori nam o Boli.
> A on kaza:
> Vasa je bol lomljenje ljuske koja zatvara vase poimanje.
> Kao sto se ljuska ploda mora slomiti da bi mu jezgra izisla na vidjelo, tako i vi morate upoznati bol. I ako vam se srce uzmogne diviti svakidasnjim cudesima zivota, vasa vam se bol nece ciniti
> nista manje cudesnom od radosti; I prihvatit cete doba svojega srca, kao sto uvijek prihvacate godisnja doba sto prolaze nad vasim poljima. I gledat cete spokojno kroza zime svojega bola. 
> Mnogo ste svoga bola sami odabrali.
> To je gorki napitak kojim lijecnik u vama vida vase bolesno jastvo.
> Stoga, vjerujte lijecniku, i popijte njegov lijek tiho i spokojno;
> Jer, u njegovu ruku, ako i jest teska i tvrda, njezno vodi ruka Nevidljivoga, 
> I posuda koju donosi, ako vam i pece usne, nacinjena je od gline sto ju je Grncar ovlazio svojim svetim suzama.


Meni je posebno drag onaj dio o tome kako je bol ustvari lijecnik u nama koji vida nase bolesno jastvo. Istina je da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi. Mozda je i zato porod bolan, mozda i zato da nas jos vise omeksa za one najmanje koji nam stizu.

Mozda sam ovo previše pojednostavnila, ali evo, što mislite, iz svog iskustva?

----------


## mikka

> Istina je da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi.


slazem se s ovim. 
o ovom drugom necu, da ne pocnem pricu o izgubljenom dostojanstvu.

----------


## k2007

neću se petljati, ali me zanima... a menstrualna bol? gdje je njena korist i dostojanstvo?

slažem se sa činjenicom da je bol KORISNA. bol ne postoji samo da nas boli, da budemo žrtve ili tome slično. ona postoji da nas upozori da se nešto događa s našim tijelom, da nešto nije u redu itd. recimo, užasnula me slika djece koja nemaju osjećaja za bol pa si nesvjesno grizu kožu, prste i tako dalje, ne znajući da je to nešto loše za njihovo tijelo - jer ih ne boli.
ali recimo ovaj primjer... (nema ni približne veze s porodom ali ima s boli) ...opečeš se na plamen/vrući čaj/štogod. zapeče te odnosno zaboli i odmah potrčiš do hladne vode ublažiti opeklinu. je li to licemjerno? (kao što nazivaš bezbolni porod licemjernim)
nitko ne voli da ga boli. sve ostalo je sado-mazohistička priča. bar ja tako mislim.
(...a bolni porod nakon kojeg uslijedi neizmjerno zadovoljstvo ima veze s hormonima koji se luče, a ne boli)

----------


## k2007

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Istina je da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi.
> 
> 
> slazem se s ovim. 
> o ovom drugom necu, da ne pocnem pricu o izgubljenom dostojanstvu.


mislim da se previše miješa fizička bol i duhovni izazovi u životu. naravno da nema tuge ljudi ne bi znali što je radost. ali to nema veze sa fizičkom boli.
ranjavanje da bismo bili duhovniji je patološki.
istina, što te ne ubije - ojača te. ali to je povezano sa životnim iskustvima i bolima na duhovnom planu. 
porod nije jedna od 'životnih boli'. to je čisto fizička bol (koja kod nekih ni ne uslijedi...) nakon koje slijedi *životno zadovoljstvo*

----------


## Marna

Meni se sviđa ono što je napisao K. Gibran! 
Već sam napisala da sam imala brze i divne porode, ako se tako mogu izraziti! Ali čekajte, koji porod ne boli? Nemam ništa protiv formulacija "bezbolan porod" odnosno postupaka koji će ženi olakšati tu bol koju trpi. Osobno nisam tražila nikakvu intervenciju niti postupak da mi olakšaju, nego sam željela proći prirodan porod, o kojem ovdje piše dosta žena, odnosno kojega zapravo sve žene i priželjkuju. Istina je, nakon boli dolazi maleno sunašce!   :Saint:

----------


## sorciere

> Istina je da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi.


*tko je dokazao tu tvrdnju??*

govorim o svim ljudima, a ne o osobnom stavu pojedinca. pojedinac ima pravo na takvo razmišljanje, ali ne i nametanje tvrdnje kao mjerila cijelom čovječanstvu. 

meni osobno je pun kufer životnih boli. nemam ništa od toga što netko misli da postajem bolja osoba (po tom mjerilu). bolja osoba sam postala kad sam u ruke primila svoje dijete - rođeno BEZ boli.

----------


## Marna

*dijanam* je, pretpostavljam, mislila na jačanje čovjekova duha i duše kroz upravo teška iskustva koja prolazi u svom životu. Naravno, razlikujemo se međusobno, različita su nam poimanja boli, teškoća, problema ... Što se nekome čini problemom, drugome je to smiješno. Ne želim banalizirati, ali ... Dobro je da postoje forumi na kojima možemo podijeliti svoja razmišljanja, stavove, iskustva, pa i različita, kontradiktorna, besmislena, ali važno je razlučiti bit stvari odnosno gdje smo mi u tome svemu ili pak nismo. Ah, raspisala sam se ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

marna - samo ti piši i dalje   :Grin:  . 

pa dijanam je tražila mišljenje iz naših iskustava. dosta mi je boli za 5 života. i duh i duša mi od boli dobivaju samo ožiljke, a leđa se svijaju...

ja bih ipak dokaz za tu tvrdnju.

----------


## k2007

jačanje čovjekova duha kroz teške životne situacije i iskustva, tu već vidim neku logiku. porod ne možemo smatrati jednom od takvih situacija, koliko god bolan bio. jer to je samo fizička bol. druga stvar ako je porod bio psihički stresan  ili neželjen, pa je to teška životna situacija.....ali i tada se držim onoga da je patološki to smatrati prekrasnim i korisnim za naš daljnji tijek života.
(uživanje u boli poroda podsjeća me na opus diem i ta teorija o 'užitku i/li potrebi fizičke patnje' nikako mi ne sjeda)

----------


## Ceca

Ja sam od onih koja ne bas da boli, ni dusa, ni telo.  

Ali se slazem da porodjajna bol i nije bol. Mnogo vise boli spontani porodjaj, zub i indukcija.

----------


## Ceca

Htela sam da napisem da ne volim da me bilo sta boli, ni dusa, ni telo.
Ali cinjenica je da iz dusevne boli ponekad mozemo da izvucemo pouke.

----------


## MGrubi

> Svidio mi i način na koji je A. Robertson govorila o tome: 
> Bol nam poručuje da se usredotočimo, da nađemo sigurno mjesto, da se porod bliži. Bol u trudu koja ima svoj početak, vrhunac i kraj, a između trudova apsolutno izostaje je najbolji pokazatelj da je sve u redu.


ova rečenica opisuje smisao porođajne boli, da je nema (a jedino bol doživljavamo kao  "dešava se nešto ozbiljno" ) kako bi shvatili da treba naći sigurno mjesto, da je porod krenuo? mislim, pa nema tijelo mogućnost da ti pošalje dopis, ili da ti da zeleno svjetlo, samo kroz bol ti može reći: krenulo je
zanimljivo je da boli samo otvaranje ušća (cervixa), kad krene izgon više boli nema (tako je bilo kod mene)

i mene taj izraz "bezbolan porod" pomalo iritira, bol se može umanjiti (voda), ublažiti doživljaj, ali je i dalje tu
pa zar je kod poroda bitno samo da ne boli? puno bitnije od važnosti prirodnog neinterveniranog poroda?

----------


## zrinka

> j. porod ne možemo smatrati jednom od takvih situacija, koliko god bolan bio. jer to je samo fizička bol. druga stvar ako je porod bio psihički stresan  ili neželjen, pa je to teška životna situacija.....ali i tada se držim onoga da je patološki to smatrati prekrasnim i korisnim za naš daljnji tijek života.
> ()


apsolutno porod nije samo fizicka bol ili kako si rekla cista fizicka bol
to je mnogo mnogo vise od toga

to je izuzetno duhovno iskustvo
dogadjaj koji se ne zaboravlja

nevjerojatno da porod netko moze smatrati cistom fizickom boli, ej pa jedan zivot se radja - to je svecani trenutak, to je velicanstven trenutak- *rodjenje covjeka*

(to sto nam kvare taj trenutak bolnickom atmosferom i drugim ljudima, nepotrebnim postupcima i sl te nam timr oduzimaju dostojanstvo, ne umanjuje znacaj toga)

----------


## MGrubi

> jali i tada se držim onoga da je patološki to smatrati prekrasnim i korisnim za naš daljnji tijek života.)


 :? 
mi smo stvorene da rađamo
porođaj i trudnoća su normalni dijelovi našeg života

----------


## zrinka

bol kod poroda (iako bol zbilja nije prava rijec, to je jako intezivni fizicki, psihicki i emocionalni dogadjaj) nije ista kao bol (pa taman da je i intezitet bioli isti) kod nekog drugog zahvata ili povrede i sl jer ova bol ima smisla i vodi ka necem lijepom, i drugacije je trpis, znas da je tu i da ides prema velicanstvenom trenutku, i da te vodi.....

a druge boli, kad ides na operaciju, kad te bole ledja, kad slomis ruku i sl - to su boli kojih se naravno zelis rijestiti i ne zelis patiti jer nisu prirodne, ne vode nicemu - patnja takvih boli je patoloska

ali u tu kategoriju stavljati bol pri porodu -   :Nope:

----------


## mikka

mislim da ona recenica da zbog boli postajemo bolji ljudi znaci da kad prozivis nekakvu vrstu boli, kad osjetis sta to znaci, postajes "bolji" jer ne zelis da netko drugi prolazi kroz takvu vrstu osjecaja. znaci taj osjecaj boli te cini suosjecajnijim, empaticnijim, boljim. mislim da zene vise suosjecaju bas zato jer u zivotu imaju vise boli od muskaraca, iako ne mora biti pravilo.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> bol kod poroda (iako bol zbilja nije prava rijec, to je jako intezivni fizicki, psihicki i emocionalni dogadjaj) nije ista kao bol (pa taman da je i intezitet bioli isti) kod nekog drugog zahvata ili povrede i sl jer ova bol ima smisla i vodi ka necem lijepom, i drugacije je trpis, znas da je tu i da ides prema velicanstvenom trenutku, i da te vodi.....
> 
> a druge boli, kad ides na operaciju, kad te bole ledja, kad slomis ruku i sl - to su boli kojih se naravno zelis rijestiti i ne zelis patiti jer nisu prirodne, ne vode nicemu - patnja takvih boli je patoloska
> 
> ali u tu kategoriju stavljati bol pri porodu -


Apsolutno se slažem sa zrinkom i uvijek svima naglašavam da je porođajna bol jedina bol koja ima smisla - i te kakvog smisla! Kad te boli zub, glava, trbuh...jedina "nagrada" za višesatne ili višednevne patnje je što ta bol konačno prestane, a kod porođajne boli nagrada je novo biće, najdragocjenije biće koje ćete ikada upoznati...Pa ako netko ne kuži razliku... :/

----------


## Zorana

A ova bol je meni karakteristicna i po tome sto je prozivljavaju dva bica istovremeno. Na svoja dva prva poroda sam bila skoncentrirana na svoju bol. Sada, u ovoj trecoj trudnoci, jako me zaokuplja djetetov dozivljaj poroda. Pa sve moje misli kad je bol u pitanju idu u tom pravcu.

----------


## studeni

neobično da nitko nije spomenuo trajnost boli. 
tijekom cijelog poroda priroda nam je namjenila bezbolne pauze koje ne postoje kod zubobolje, križobolje i operacijske rane. tijekom tih odmora žena razgovara, jede, pije, ide na wc... zdrava je  :Smile:  
tu izražavam sućut onima koje su imale drip i nisu ni osjećale pauzu jer je naprosto bila prekratka

----------


## ms. ivy

zrinka   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

Meni je sam osjećaj porođajnih "bolova" bio posve drugačiji od drugih bolova u životu, i drago mi je da se zovu trudovi - jer ja sam ih tako nekako i doživjela - ne kao bolove. Kao kad bicikliram i noge mi otpadaju u jednom trenutku, ali sredina mosta je tu i znam da počinje nizbrdica, preplivavam uvalu i skoro sam bez daha, ali obala je tu, planinarim i skoro će vrh, a poslije ručka ću nizbrdo.   :Grin:

----------


## k2007

> k2007 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> j. porod ne možemo smatrati jednom od takvih situacija, koliko god bolan bio. jer to je samo fizička bol. druga stvar ako je porod bio psihički stresan  ili neželjen, pa je to teška životna situacija.....ali i tada se držim onoga da je patološki to smatrati prekrasnim i korisnim za naš daljnji tijek života.
> ()
> 
> 
> apsolutno porod nije samo fizicka bol ili kako si rekla cista fizicka bol
> to je mnogo mnogo vise od toga
> ...


krivo sam shvaćena i citirana. hoću reći da je porod prekrasno iskustvo zbog donošenja novog života na svijet, a ne zbog svoje boli. porođajna bol prisutna je iz istih razloga kao kad slomiš ruku, opečeš se ili ogrebeš - da upozori kako se s tijelom nešto događa. i nije ljepota poroda u njegovoj boli, bolesno je tako razmišljati. ljepota je kad primiš svoje dijete u ruke..sa boli ili bez. a ono o 'nagrađivanju nakon boli' - za mene je to čisto tješenje samog sebe nakon muke. zar su žene koje su rodile bezbolno manje nagrađene, zakinute za nešto...?? 
hoću reći da je uživanje u porodu jedno, a u porođajnoj *boli* nešto sasvim deseto (i meni neshvatljivo).
porod nas duhovno uzdiže, ali ne njegova bol nego njegov smisao. i kad sam rekla da je porod čisto fizička bol, mislila sam na *porođajnu bol* (da smisao njenog postojanja javlja baš kao i svaka druga fizička bol), nisam svela *donošenje novog života na svijet* samo na fizičku bol. za mene je ludo uživati u ikakvoj boli. jer da nema djeteta kojeg kasnije primiš na ruke...pa kome bi rađanje bilo ugodno??

----------


## ms. ivy

k2007, porođajna bol je *drugačija*. ima smisao i svrhu, dolazi iznutra a nije nametnuta izvana, trud ima početak, vrhunac i kraj. a onda vidiš da se beba pomaknula još malo niže.   :Smile:  

(i sve to moguće je osjetiti i na dripu)

da, ljepota poroda je u uzimanju svojeg djeteta u naručje - ali i u putu koji ste zajedno prešli do tog trenutka.

priroda se dobro pobrinula, tu su hormoni koji te nose kroz proces - samo što obično proces bude narušen izvana, i tu nastanu problemi.

----------


## k2007

moram dodati jer su ovdje svi toliko skoncentrirani na ljepotu poroda (koju ne umanjujem) da nitko ne shvaća što želim reći...
*porod te duhovno uveća zbog donošenja djeteta na svijet, ne zbog svoje boli*


(...a to što u boli 'uživaš' jer znaš što slijedi, to je druga priča...ali bolesno je *bol* poroda predstavljati kao nešto prekrasno i duhovno jer *bol*  je fizička, a *naši osjećaji i naše dijete*, to su duhovne i stvarne ljepote)

----------


## studeni

bol u porodu itekako ima duhovnu dimenziju. bolje da ne komentira bol u porodu osoba koja ju nikad nije osjetila. nije mjerodavno, a ima učinak na druge.

----------


## k2007

> da, ljepota poroda je u uzimanju svojeg djeteta u naručje - ali i u putu koji ste zajedno prešli do tog trenutka.


znači, porođajna bol je prisutna kako bi se mama kasnije mogla osjećati 'nagrađena', nakon teškog puta kojeg je prošla...  :?  :?  malo mi je to prešovinistički. porođajna je bol znanstveno i zdravstveno lako objašnjiva. čak i meni kao laiku, kad si zamislim da cijelo jedno djetešce treba proći kroz mene. naravno da će boliti. i mala je to cijena koju treba platiti, slažem se. ali da je 'bezbolan porod' licemjerje...?? (prvi post na ovom topicu) žena bi se trebala osjećati nagrađenom pa makar se tek probudila iz narkoze - sa spoznajom da je donijela dijete na svijet. o tome ja pričam. nismo žene da bi nas boljelo, nego da bismo rađale. 
PS.ne znam zašto žene toliko ogorčene lječničkim intervencijama ne rađaju doma, ili na nekom pustom mjestu. pa ako se nešto i zakomplicira....zar nije priroda tako htjela?   :Rolling Eyes:  

meni je trudnoća recimo bila najgore razdoblje u životu. jako teška, zbog mnogih događaja i situacija u kojima sam se našla. neću nabrajati. i tih 9 mjeseci koje proživljavaš dok je beba u trbuhu, i to je vaš zajednički put, zar ne? dal bi ja sad bebi trebala veseliti više ili manje od neke koja je cijelo vrijeme bila sretna i nasmijana, bez ijednog problema? potpuno svejedno. obje bi se trebale veseliti jednako. barem ja tako mislim. isto o porodu. sa boli ili bez, jednaka sreća će uslijediti (trebala bi).

----------


## k2007

> bol u porodu itekako ima duhovnu dimenziju. bolje da ne komentira bol u porodu osoba koja ju nikad nije osjetila. nije mjerodavno, a ima učinak na druge.


da, ima duhovnu dimenziju zato što znaš što slijedi. ne sama po sebi. neću komentirati, ali rado bi da komentiraju one koje su je zapamtile u negativnom svjetlu i takvu će je pamtiti cijeli život. ili one koje su rodile carskim pa je nisu imale prilike osjetiti (a i dalje su u jednakoj 'duhovnoj dimenziji' koja se običava nazivati majčinstvom). no takvih nema na ovom forumu, nitko se ne osudi pričati o svojim traumama javno (a čula sam tooooliko iskustava i jadikovki iz prve ruke).

----------


## studeni

žene ne rađaju doma jer je doktorima i primaljama zabranjeno da im pri tom pomažu. zašto bi porod kod kuće morao biti neplaniran i neasistiran? one bi rado rađale kod kuće kad bi sustav to omogućavao.
a probuditi se iz anestezije nije baš najljepše na svijetu; i žene nakon carskog isto trpe bol od rane ali su sretne da im je bebica dobro i rado pretrpe tu bol. znaju da će proći, isto kao i trudovi

----------


## ms. ivy

k2007, nemoj izvrtati moje riječi da ih uklopiš u svoj stav.  :Wink:  

porođajna bol potrebna je da bi dijete moglo izaći iz mame.   :Razz:  to si i sama rekla.

ono što ja i ostale cure pokušavamo objasniti je da je bol dio poroda i da od nje ne treba bježati, prezirati je niti je se bojati - što ne znači da je ne moraš pokušati umanjiti. hodaj, skači na lopti, tuširaj se - i već ti je lakše. ajde mi pokaži tko je ovdje rekao da mamu treba zavezati za krevet i ostaviti je uz riječi "pati bejbe, pati"?   :Laughing:  

pardon, sad karikiram ali vidim da dio cura ide drumom a dio šumom...

----------


## k2007

upravo tako. bol ne smeta (bilo od rane ili porođajna) jer znaš kakav divan događaj je prethodio, odnosno uslijedit će. ali da netko veliča BOL samu po sebi, to mi je apsolutno neshvatljivo. no, dakako, ja neću komentirati, nadam se da nikad niti neću imati prilike.

----------


## k2007

> nje ne treba bježati, prezirati je niti je se bojati - što ne znači da je ne moraš pokušati umanjiti.


uopće ne govorim da od nje treba bježati ili je umanjivati. to je nešto potpuno prirodno i normalno. ali u njoj ( B O L I samoj po sebi) uživati nije sasvim na mjestu. u svom djetetu uživati, to da. i ne samo da nego - daaaaaaaaa  :Smile: 

sve o čemu ja govorim odnosi se na post osobe koja je pokrenula temu, točnije na njeno viđenje želje za bezbolnim porodom kao nečim licemjernim.

----------


## k2007

..i najvažnije - neće te duhovno uzdignuti i učiniti boljom osobom to što si doživjela bol pri porodu već to što si rodila.

----------


## studeni

pa nitko ne veliča bol, a bezbolni porod je utoliko licemjeran termin jer uvijek _nešto_ boli. ako ne trudovi, onda rana od carskog, a tu su i sitnije boli- stezanje maternice nakon poroda, dojke, bradavice, epiziotomija, rebra ako su tiskali po trbuhu, hemeroidi ako su se dogodili....
blagodat prirodnog poroda je u tome što boli samo ono što nam je prirodno dano i obično to sasvim dobro podnosimo (unatoč strahovima i zastrašivanjima okoline), a dva sata nakon poroda možeš se tuširat, hodat, dojit, smijat se.... i ako nisi u hrvatskoj većinom možeš par sati nakon poroda otić doma. ž
to ja zovem bezbolno. bezbolan je onaj porod koji je bezbolan za dušu  :Love:

----------


## Maja

k2007, nije to baš tako jednostavno, obzirom da u porodu itekako vrijedi "no pain no gain" - bez odgovarajuće boli, napora, Truda, žena neće (pa onda niti beba) dobiti endorfine koje treba i koji su ključni za njezino raspoloženje kada beba stigne i za bonding koji uslijedi.

----------


## Maja

> ..i najvažnije - neće te duhovno uzdignuti i učiniti boljom osobom to što si doživjela bol pri porodu već to što si rodila.


dakle, čisto tehnički - čisto fizički (pa onda valda i duhovno) te uzdiže baš to što doživljavaš bol u porodu, ne to što si rodila.

----------


## k2007

> k2007, nije to baš tako jednostavno, obzirom da u porodu itekako vrijedi "no pain no gain" - bez odgovarajuće boli, napora, Truda, žena neće (pa onda niti beba) dobiti endorfine koje treba i koji su ključni za njezino raspoloženje kada beba stigne i za bonding koji uslijedi.


a što vrijedi za one koje su 'too posh to push'?   :Razz:  
ili one koje nisu 'posh' ali moraju tim putem? mislim da mene moja mama (koja rodila carskim) ne bi mogla više voljeti nego što me voli. sada, i onda kad me rodila. a bez urlikanja, trudova, patnje, ili napora.

----------


## k2007

> bezbolan je onaj porod koji je bezbolan za dušu


s time se slažem *apsolutno*

----------


## Maja

Ma naravno, gle, uvijek zapnemo na tim pojedinačnim slučajevima, iskustvima, naravno da ništa nije zapisano u kamenu i da majčinska ljubav ovisi o puno stvari sasvim sigurno ne samo o načinu na koji smo rođeni, i o načinu na koji smo rodile. I ljubav se, osim toga, uči. 
Ja pričam stvarno općenito, o fiziologiji poroda, ne želim ništa implicirati o ničijoj ljubavi prema djetetu. 
Činjenica je ipak da se to neadekvatno povezivanje u prvim trenucima (kao posljedica miješanja u porod) povezuje recimo s problemima u dojenju, što je meni recimo kao savjetnici bilo jako zanimljivo kad sam čula.
I, ja sam rodila bez ublaživača bolova, al nisam urlikala, niti bih rekla da sam patila. No, niti da zato "više" volim svoju djecu (ma kako se to uopće mjeri???? ).

----------


## studeni

dijete dobije endorfine i sve što treba ako je mama bila u porodu i završila na carskom, jer je samo izgon tako dovršen zato što nije moglo drugačije. dogovoreni carski je druga priča. 
znači je samo tvoja mama ispravno tebe rodila, a naše mame su urlikale, patile i mučile se? odkud uopće predodžba da prirodni porod izgleda tako?
u svakom slučaju, sad znamo da je to stvarno istina, transfer s majke na kćer   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## k2007

> dijete dobije endorfine i sve što treba ako je mama bila u porodu i završila na carskom, jer je samo izgon tako dovršen zato što nije moglo drugačije. dogovoreni carski je druga priča. 
> znači je samo tvoja mama ispravno tebe rodila, a naše mame su urlikale, patile i mučile se? odkud uopće predodžba da prirodni porod izgleda tako?
> u svakom slučaju, sad znamo da je to stvarno istina, transfer s majke na kćer


patnju i muku spomenula je maja u svom postu od malo prije. ne kažem da me rodila ispravno, rodila me apsolutno NE prirodno. ali nije me manje voljela ili se manje oduševila kad me vidjela zbog nedostatka nekakvih endorfina ili čega već. a bio je dogovoren carski. 
ako je žena spremna postati majkom i ako se tome unaprijed veseli, nema toga što će ju spriječiti da zavoli svoje dijete najviše na svijetu - kakav god porod prošla, onaj s 'tiskanjem' ili onaj s bolnom ranom od carskog. ili onaj bez ikakve boli! nažalost, ima puno onih kojima nikakvi hormoni ne pomažu da zavole bebu. 

a ovo transfer majke na kćer... shvatit ću uvrijedljivo. i njeni su i moji razlozi bili vrlo važni i nimalo beznačajni, iako su se razlikovali svojim podrijeklom. i otkud ikome pravo da mene ili nju ospori kao dobru majku (ili majku općenito??) samo zbog nužde ili pak želje za drugačijom vrstom poroda....??

----------


## studeni

zašto uvredljivo?
to je činjenica, majke nam prenose svoje iskustvo, stajališta i mišljenje a većinu svog života to ne preispitujemo i uzimamo zdravo za gotovo kao "pravu stvar". i u svoj porod donosimo priču o tome kako smo se mi rodile, tj. kako nas je mama donijela na svijet. a to što nam je prenjela mama ne mora biti ona istina koju trebamo.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Joj, kud je ovo otišlo...

Ajmo se vratiti na porođajnu bol. Ne mogu reći da sam u njoj uživala (pogotovo u tranziciji kad sam si poželjela brzu smrt  :Razz:  ), samo sam htjela naglasiti da je jedina bol koja ima svrhu - i to kakvu.  :Heart:  

A žene koje na nju pristaju ne čine to iz pukog mazohizma već zato što znaju da je tako najbolje za bebu. Da sam gledala po sebi, vjerojatno bih se nafilala svim i svačim...No u tom trenu ja sam na drugom mjestu. Ne kažem da svatko mora tako osjećati, ali meni je to bio jedini ispravan način i motiv (a ne uživanje u boli).

----------


## studeni

dijanam nas je otjerala u dubioze   :Grin:  

ali kaj se uživanja tiče, čitala sam priče u kojima je ženama bilo ugodno i uzbudljivo, a neke tvrde da su imale orgazam u izgonu. ozbiljno, ima na netu. nije da mi se dogodilo. nisam ja te sreće.

----------


## sorciere

vidim da ima dosta citata iz ovog članka - pa umjesto komentara - najbolje pročitati sve odjednom. 

"uživanje u boli" - ma kojeg uzroka ona bila - za mene spada u domenu medicine. 

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_p...l?news_ID=1064



Pri)govor znanosti 

Pohlepa za carskim rezom  


 Vrijeme trudova vrijeme je intenzivne komunikacije majke i djeteta, vrlo važne za njegov budući razvoj. U tim posebnim trenucima dolazi do pojačanog lučenja »koktela ljubavnih hormona«, posebice oksitocina i endorfina. Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. 

Carski rez je kirurški zahvat kojim se prekida trudnoća, a dijete se kroz napravljeni abdominalni otvor izvlači iz majčine utrobe. Taj jednostavni operacijski zahvat nije nikakva novost u medicini, a primjenjuje se u situacijama kada je prirodni, vaginalni porod vrlo rizičan za zdravlje majke ili djeteta.

Komplikacije pri porodu koje opravdavaju carski rez uglavnom su rijetke. Prema podacima Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije učestalost takvih zahvata trebala bi biti manja od 10 posto. Međutim, u posljednjih nekoliko desetljeća učestalost carskih rezova znatno je porasla (Int. J. Gynecol. Obstet. 2003, 82, 399). U SAD, Meksiku, Italiji, Brazilu i Kini gotovo svaki treći porod završava se carskim rezom! Godine 1981. u Francuskoj učestalost carskog reza iznosila je 10 posto, g. 1995. više od 15 posto, a danas oko 20 posto. Sličan trend vrijedi i za Veliku Britaniju, Njemačku, Tursku i druge zemlje u kojima se svako peto dijete rađa operacijskim rezom majke. U indijskim gradovima učestalost carskog reza u posljednjih 40 godina porasla je čak osam puta. Za takav nagli porast broja carskih rezova ne postoje posebni medicinski razlozi, već je to posljedica izbora samih trudnica. Sve je veći broj majki koje se, bez ikakvih medicinskih indikacija, samovoljno odlučuju za carski rez (Br. Med. J. 2000, 320, 1072).

Epidemija carskih rezova 

Michel Odent, svjetski poznati porodničar, smatra da se radi o nepotrebnoj epidemiji carskih rezova s nepredvidljivim posljedicama za buduće naraštaje. U svojoj najnovijoj knjizi »Ceasarean« (Free Association Books, London, 2004) upozorava na tu »civilizacijsku bolest« zbog koje je rođenje sve većeg broja djece obilježeno specifičnim otporom majke prema prirodi. »Pohlepom za carskim rezom« izbjegava se iskustvo iščekivanja termina, trudova i napora tiskanja, a porod se pretvara u programiranu operaciju koja se prema dogovoru može naručiti i »obaviti« po danu, u vrijeme vikenda ili u vrijeme dežurstva osobnog liječnika. Odent podsjeća da je vrijeme trudova vrijeme intenzivne komunikacije majke i djeteta, vrlo važne za njegov budući razvoj. U tim posebnim trenucima dolazi do pojačanog lučenja »koktela ljubavnih hormona«, posebice oksitocina i endorfina. Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. Odent smatra da su nasilna ponašanja, autizam, anorexia nervosa i sklonost samoubojstvu moguće posljedice hormonskog nedostatka u vrlo osjetljivoj fazi života. 

Medikalizacija života

Epidemija carskih rezova uklapa se u opću medikalizaciju društva. Spolnost, starost, smrt i rađanje predstavljaju tek biokemijske procese koji se mogu regulirati i ispravljati znanstvenim otkrićima. Rađaonice su pretvorene u »tvornice djece«. Tako je Polyclinique de l'Atlantique poznata »baby factory« nedaleko od Nantesa u Francuskoj koja godišnje »producira« više od pet tisuća beba. Odjeli za porod opremljeni su kemijskim arsenalom protiv patnje i boli - anestetici, analgetici, narkotici, sedativi, trankvilizanti... »Mnoge babice smatraju da je porođajna bol važna za odnos majke i djeteta. To je srednjovjekovno razmišljanje!« - tvrdi Heleen van Royen, autorica knjige »Sretna domaćica« (Rowohlt, Reinbek, 2002). Opravdavajući slobodan izbor trudnice o načinu i vremenu poroda, prof. Elmar Joura sa Sveučilišta u Beču smatra dobrim što su »žene postale aktivan dio procesa«. U Italiji svaka druga trudnica zahtijeva »kemoterapiju porođajnih boli«. Vrlo je vjerojatno da je i to razlog što u Italiji nedostaje više od 1500 anesteziologa. Konačno, i mediji su poduprli »egzodus« žena od prirodnog poroda. Bespotrebne patnje trudnica tabloidi su obilježili parolom »too posh to push« (»isuviše otmjena da bi tiskala«), a primjerima Victorije Beckham, Liz Hurley, Kate Moss i drugih poznatih žena predstavili su model moderne majke.

Cijena opsesije 

Prema podacima britanskoga Nacionalnog zdravstvenog sustava, godišnje se potroši 206 milijuna dolara više zbog euforije carskog reza. Jedan carski rez je 1800 dolara skuplji od prirodnog poroda. U privatnim klinikama, poput razvikane klinike Portland, kompletan paket usluga za carski rez stoji oko 15 tisuća dolara! Stoga mjerodavne institucije nastoje smanjiti broj i učestalost carskih rezova. No Michel Odent smatra da se organizacijskim i financijskim mjerama ne može utjecati na opsesiju carskim rezom: »Potreba da se prereže trbuh i izvadi dijete postala je fiksacija, san, ljudska fantazija. Taj san nije mrtav. Legenda o Apolonu opisuje rođenje njegova sina - otvaranjem trbuha njegove žene. Fantazija je i danas prisutna. Mattel proizvodi 'barbie' lutke iz kojih djeca izvlače 'bebu' kroz otvor u trbuhu.« Odent upozorava da jedino otkrivanje zdravog odnosa prema prirodi i životu može smanjiti pohlepu za carskim rezom. Trudnoj ženi nisu potrebni stalni pregledi ultrazvukom, već mir, sigurnost i privatnost, te mudrost i podrška žena koje su prošle iskustvo prirodnog poroda. On se protivi da atmosferu rađaonice narušava brojno bolničko osoblje, te muškarci ili pak žene koje nisu majke: »Sisavci ne rađaju u blizini predatora!«

Pohlepa za carskim rezom pokazatelj je poremećenog ljudskog odnosa prema životu. U medikaliziranom društvu patnja i bol nemaju niti vrijednost niti smisao, a moderna medicina narušila je sposobnost čovjeka da se s njima suoči. Svojom službom prisilila je žene na beskrajnu potragu za porodom koji je optimalan prema međunarodnim kriterijima, potraga koja će ih zauvijek pretvoriti u potrošače. »One ljude koji žele slaviti življenje, nasuprot pukom održanju života«, Ivan Illich, autor knjige »Medicinska nemeza« (Marion Boyars Publ., London, 2002), poziva da »umjesto brige oko zdravstvenog sustava, skrenu svoj pogled, svoje misli prema umijeću življenja, umijeću patnje, umijeću rađanja i umijeću umiranja«.

Kršćanska inicijativa »Pro scientia«



Glas Koncila, broj 18 (1558), 2.5.2004.

----------


## sorciere

> zašto uvredljivo?
> to je činjenica, majke nam prenose svoje iskustvo, stajališta i mišljenje a većinu svog života to ne preispitujemo i uzimamo zdravo za gotovo kao "pravu stvar". *i u svoj porod donosimo priču o tome kako smo se mi rodile*, tj. kako nas je mama donijela na svijet. a to što nam je prenjela mama ne mora biti ona istina koju trebamo.


dokaz za tu "činjenicu"?????? imaš li ga???

ja sam rođena "prirodno". vrlo lagano, vrlo brzo. nisam čula niti jedno loše slovo o svom rođenju. naprotiv - za poželjeti. 

što, kako, na koji način je meni preneseno???????????????????????????

----------


## k2007

mene je mama rodila carskim jer je morala, inače me vrlo vjerojatno danas ne bi bilo, možda ni nje, tko zna. moja je želja za istim potekla iz potpuno drugačijih okolnosti, drugačijih razloga i mišljenja. 
vrijeđa me teza o 'transferu'. pogotovo zato onaj tamo prisutan smajli koji plače. čak i da želim carski zbog polaska 'majčinim stopama' (što je nešto najgluplje što sam ikada čula, ali dobro - ti ne poznaješ ni mene ni moju majku da bi o nama mogla zaključivati), ne vidim u tome išta loše. carski rez žalosti sve rodine forumašice, a mene žaloste misli michela odenta. 
pročitala sam već odlomke iz glasa koncila koja je sorciere dala u prilog nekoliko puta, i moram priznati da ih nalazim nevjerojatno uvrijedljivima. vrijeđaju me kao ženu generalno, zatim kao dijete rođeno carskim rezom, a i kao buduću majku koja će evenutualno roditi na jednak način. iako velika vjernica (no u Boga, a ne Crkvu), ne šokira me tekst jer drugo od glasa koncila i ostalih crkvenih 'produkata' nisam ni očekivala   :Mad:  

ps....zanima me samo, ovako malo da karikiram cijelu situaciju, kako bi barbika drugačije trebala 'roditi'?   :?   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

ja ne volim bol, nije mi ugodna ni pomisao na nju, mislim da imam nizak prag.

no, trudovi su mi bili nesto drugo, to je bila bol sa smislom, osluskivala sam je, bila povezana s djetetom (cijelo sam vrijeme mislila kako je njoj i kako da joj olaksam), ponasala sam se onako kako mi je tijelo naredjivalo - spavala medju trudovima dubokim snom pravednika, a onda aktivna bila u trudu i tako naizmjenice.

cesto cujem zene oko sebe kako im je ta bol bila nesto najgore i ne osudjujem ih (jer kako osuditi necije vidjenje i necije iskustvo), meni je svaki trud bio vrlo smislen i nemam negativna sjecanja na njih.

----------


## flower

a sam porod mi nema asocijacije na patnju, mene su u trudovima pucali neki kozmicki, animalni (nimalo bozanstveni ni duhovni) filmovi. ja sam tad osjetila da smo stvarno zenke i zivotinje, osjecala sam neku snagu i uzvisenost i bila sam jako ponosna na sebe i nju.

----------


## dijanam

Iskreno - nisam ocekivala ovakav smer diskusije   :Smile:  .
Nisam slutila da cu ovim nekoga pogoditi, zao mi je sto je tako ispalo.

Namjera mi je bila pricati bas o porodjajnoj boli kao o necemu sto nas obogacuje. O zivotvornoj boli.

Isla sam ponovno citati ovaj clanak iz Glasa koncila koji je stavila Vjestica, a kojeg sam citala davno, ne sjecam se vise koliko davno. Clanak mi je odlican.

Medjutim, nisam mislila da ce se i u ovoj temi naci materijala za jos jednu paljbu protiv Crkve. Ili sam prenaivna? Ispada da smo na jednoj strani mi crkveni produkti koji mazohisticki velicamo bol, a na drugoj moderne zene koje zele roditi carskim rezom  :/ . 

Kad sam rekla da mi je termin "bezbolan porod" zvucao licemjerno mislila sam na to vrijeme kad sam prvi put bila trudna. To je bilo prije 8 godina. Tada je epiduralna analgezija bilo neko cudo iz Amerike i pod terminom "bezbolan porod" sam podrazumijevala neke newage gluposti koje prvo nemaju veze s istinom (uvijek nesto boli   :Wink:  ), a drugo - bilo mi je cudno to bjezanje od boli (a tada mi je dosla pod ruku i knjiga pod takvim nazivom, a napisalo ju muško-što je to nego licemjerno?   :Smile:  ).

Bjezanje od boli bi za mene bilo bjezanje od zivota. Primiti ih spokojno kao zime zivota, sto rece Gubran, zivotna je mudrost. Barem za mene.

A ono sto sam mislila da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi se ne moze dokazati. To vrijedi ili ne vrijedi, osjecas ili ne osjecas. Meni se cini da ljudi koji prolaze kroz neku realnu zivotnu bol jasnije vide i razlucuju. Nevazno od vaznog i dobro od zla.

Nemam dokaz, mozda se varam.

----------


## dijanam

k2007 vracam se jos jednom clanku u kojem stoji:




> Prema podacima Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije učestalost takvih zahvata trebala bi biti manja od 10 posto. Međutim, u posljednjih nekoliko desetljeća učestalost carskih rezova znatno je porasla


A. Robertson govori cak o 5%. I smatra ako je ona veca od 5% da su uzroci neki drugi, osim onih medicinske prirode.

I zasto se, sto kaze Maja, stalno zapetljavamo u pojedinacne primjere? Pa nikom oni ne mogu biti dokaz i kako se mjeri ljubav prema djetetu, (kako opet pametno rece Maja)?

U clanku se govori upravo o bjezanju od boli, u bjezanju od zivota, o situacijama kad carski rez nije medicinski indiciran.

Ali ja bi, za razliku od clanka, rekla da su razlozi vise van zena nego u njima, ali to je druga prica.

----------


## marta

> Svidio mi i način na koji je A. Robertson govorila o tome: 
> Bol nam poručuje da se usredotočimo, da nađemo sigurno mjesto, da se porod bliži. Bol u trudu koja ima svoj početak, vrhunac i kraj, a između trudova apsolutno izostaje je najbolji pokazatelj da je sve u redu.


Ja se ne slazem da je bol u porodu nuzna. Sto iz vlastitog iskustva, sto iz naucenog. 

Zapravo mislim da tijelo krene slati bolne podrazaje onog trenutka kad shvati da ignoriramo sve one suptilne koje nam je dotad slalo. 

Kad se to jos iskombinira sa strahom, imamo dobitnu kombinaciju za BOL.
Tijelo inace boli kad nesto NIJE u redu, a ne kad je i tesko da ce me netko uvjerit u suprotno. 

Takodjer, htjela bih jos jednom podsjetit da porodom upravlja *oksitocin*, a ne endorfini. Ono sto se ne smije, odnosno ne bi trebalo poremetiti je odnos oksitocin-adrenalin. Endorfini su tu usput, na sam tijek poroda nemaju utjecaja.

----------


## sorciere

> Ispada da smo na jednoj strani mi crkveni produkti koji mazohisticki velicamo bol, a na drugoj moderne zene koje zele roditi carskim rezom  :/ .


jel ti to OZBILJNO???  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

svoje mišljenje sam napisala, pa ostajem samo čitač ovog topika. ne kanim se boriti s glasom koncila (i sličnim glasovima).

----------


## dijanam

sorciere, ti u komunikaciji sa mnom na ovom forumu upotrebaljavas uglavnom ovo:
 :shock:  ili   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ocito smo predaleko   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Bjezanje od boli bi za mene bilo bjezanje od zivota. Primiti ih spokojno kao zime zivota, sto rece Gubran, zivotna je mudrost. Barem za mene.
> 
> A ono sto sam mislila da u zivotnoj boli postajemo bolji ljudi se ne moze dokazati. To vrijedi ili ne vrijedi, osjecas ili ne osjecas. Meni se cini da ljudi koji prolaze kroz neku realnu zivotnu bol jasnije vide i razlucuju. Nevazno od vaznog i dobro od zla.
> 
> Nemam dokaz, mozda se varam.


A zasto je nekome bitno da li neka zena bjezi od boli (po tebi od zivota)? Da li po tom kriteriju biras svoju okolinu, prijatelje ili..? Mislim, svatko je krojac svoje sudbine, pa ako zeli pobjeci od boli, sta se mene tice, neka pobjegne gdje god zeli. A kako netko vidi i razlucuje, procijenjuje dobro i zlo, odnosno da li je dobar ili los covjek, sigurno necu procijeniti prema nacinu poroda. Osim toga, gdje su tu onda muskarci - da se podvrgnu nekoj operaciji bez anestezije, s obzirom da nemaju niti priliku radjati? Ili su po defaultu oni losi ljudi? A zene bolje?

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja se ne slazem da je bol u porodu nuzna. .


kako nije nužna, kako da ti tijelo kaže : vrijeme je za porod
štucanjem?
nešto moraš osjetiti a da ti obrati pažnju
danas imamo kalendare, UZV.... termine... a kako da ti u sred prašume, godinama bez ijednog kalendara shvatiš da je vrijeme za porod, i da to što osječaš, npr. štucanje, ui biti je ozbiljno i počima porod
bol je prema tome najači signal
a osiguranje sigurnog mjesta za porod je od vitalne važnosti za čitavu vrstu

----------


## marta

Slazem se da nesto moras osjetiti. 
Ali to ne mora biti bol. 

I u idealnom slucaju, kad bi imala i znala da imas sigurno mjesto za porodjaj, tijelo ti ne bi moralo slati bol da te upozori na skorasnji porodjaj. Vjerujem da te ne bi morala prisarafiti i presjeci zesca bol da se "probudis". Ono malo nekakvih tekstova koje sam citala o porodu u drustvima koja jos zive povezana s prirodom, uopce ne spominje bol.

Za sebe znam sigurno da me boli strah. 

Porod je fizioloska stvar. Kao npr. glad ili zedj. Ili eliminacija. Kako znas da si gladna? Znas, iako te ne boli. Tek kad preko nekoliko puta zanemaris to da si gladna pocne te boliti stomak. Kako znas da trebas kakat? Nije da boli. Ali ako dovoljno dugo zadrzavas, pocet ce bolit, itd.

----------


## dijanam

> Za sebe znam sigurno da me boli strah.


Nije ni meni svejedno   :Wink:  




> Ono malo nekakvih tekstova koje sam citala o porodu u drustvima koja jos zive povezana s prirodom, uopce ne spominje bol.


Mozda zato jer im je "normalna". Nesto sto se podrazumijeva. Pa sto se tu ima posebno spominjati. 

Zanimljivo mi je ovo sto pises o boli kao posljedici ignoriranja. Ali opet, intenzitet boli kod ignoriranja gladi nije ni priblizna onoj boli kad te legnu u trudovima.

----------


## marta

Kad te legnu u trudovima, osim sto to nije fizioloski polozaj, pa ti se tijelo buni, prisutan je i strah. A strah potice lucenje adrenalina, koji zaustavlja oksitocin, i u organizmu se uspostavlja karakteristicno stanje.

A to stanje je ono u kojem su udovi dobro prokrvljeni jer treba pobjeci od onog sto te plasi. A kad su udovi dobro prokrvljeni, maternica nije i to ti je vrzino kolo...

----------


## MGrubi

postoje dvije vrste boli: tupa i oštra
dok sam bila pod svojim trudovima, (ono na 4-5cm otvorenosti), bol je bila prisutna, ali je bila TUPA , i njen intezitet se je povečavao ali mi je bila podnošljiva
i onda sam zbog zelene vode pristala na drip, td počinje užas, ta bol je postala OŠTRA, i više uopće nije bii bitan intezitet, jer je bilo nepodnošljivo i bez predaha

----------


## k2007

> Porod je fizioloska stvar. Kao npr. glad ili zedj. Ili eliminacija. Kako znas da si gladna? Znas, iako te ne boli. Tek kad preko nekoliko puta zanemaris to da si gladna pocne te boliti stomak. Kako znas da trebas kakat? Nije da boli. Ali ako dovoljno dugo zadrzavas, pocet ce bolit, itd.


upravo sam to i ja željela reći kad sam spomenula porođajnu bol kao 'fizičku kao i svaku drugu' (tj. kao naš urođeni alarm, ako baš tako hoćete da se izrazim). naravno, porod pritom ne osporavam kao nešto duhovno.

----------


## k2007

sad kad malo čitam unazad, vidim kako svaka tupi nešto svoje, a ustvari se više-manje slažemo oko istog.

I zasto se, sto kaze Maja, stalno zapetljavamo u pojedinacne primjere? Pa nikom oni ne mogu biti dokaz i kako se mjeri ljubav prema djetetu, (kako opet pametno rece Maja)? ...evo citiram *dijanam*. Maja je sve to pametno izrekla, ali da ste me bolje čitale, shvatile bi da i ja razmišljam upravo tako.

----------


## k2007

a sada, ako ikoga zanima što me točno vrijeđa u tekstu....


  Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama.

Odent podsjeća da je vrijeme trudova vrijeme intenzivne komunikacije majke i djeteta, vrlo važne za njegov budući razvoj. U tim posebnim trenucima dolazi do pojačanog lučenja »koktela ljubavnih hormona«, posebice oksitocina i endorfina. Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. Odent smatra da su nasilna ponašanja, autizam, anorexia nervosa i sklonost samoubojstvu moguće posljedice hormonskog nedostatka u vrlo osjetljivoj fazi života. 

JA SAM DIJETE ROĐENO CARSKIM REZOM. BEZ IKAKVIH TRUDOVA, MAMA JE DOŠLA U BOLNICU, ZASPALA, I DOBILA LUTKICU NA RUKE. RODILA JE TAKO ZATO ŠTO JE MORALA - ALI PA ŠTO I DA JE SAMO ŽELJELA? ISPALA SAM SASVIM NORMALNA, DAPAČE PO PSIHOLOŠKOJ ANALIZI STABILNIJA OD DRUGIH (ZA KOJE NE ZNAM KAKO SU ROĐENI, NITI ME ISKRENO BRIGA), U MNOGO ČEMU IZNAD PROSJEKA. BEZ NAVEDENIH 'POREMEĆAJA'. I VRLO, VRLO POVEZANA S MAJKOM. I DAN DANAS.


»Mnoge babice smatraju da je porođajna bol važna za odnos majke i djeteta. To je srednjovjekovno razmišljanje!« - tvrdi Heleen van Royen, autorica knjige »Sretna domaćica« (Rowohlt, Reinbek, 2002). Opravdavajući slobodan izbor trudnice o načinu i vremenu poroda, prof. Elmar Joura sa Sveučilišta u Beču smatra dobrim što su »žene postale aktivan dio procesa«. U Italiji svaka druga trudnica zahtijeva »kemoterapiju porođajnih boli«. Vrlo je vjerojatno da je i to razlog što u Italiji nedostaje više od 1500 anesteziologa. Konačno, i mediji su poduprli »egzodus« žena od prirodnog poroda. Bespotrebne patnje trudnica tabloidi su obilježili parolom »too posh to push« (»isuviše otmjena da bi tiskala«), a primjerima Victorije Beckham, Liz Hurley, Kate Moss i drugih poznatih žena predstavili su model moderne majke.

SJETIMO SE DA SU ŽENE U HRVATSKOJ PRAVO GLASA DOBILE TEK '45, U ŠVICARSKOJ TEK 70-IH GODINA.... (???) ...A DAVNIJIH DANA SVAKU REVOLUCIONARNIJU ŽENU KOJA SE BORILA ZA SVOJA PRAVA PALILI SU KAO VJEŠTICU. PA NIJE SLUČAJNO NI DA JE MARIJA MAGDALENA OD CRKVE PROZVANA PROSTITUTKOM. ZATO HVALA BOGU NA NEPRESTANOM TIJEKU REVOLUCIJE I NAPRETKA ZA ŽENU, NJENE MOGUĆNOSTI IZBORA. NIJE MI ČUDNO ŠTO ŽELJA ZA IZBOROM PORODA ŠOKIRA (JER TAKO JE NA POČETKU SVAKE ŽENSKE BORBE ZA NEČIME DO SADA NEPRIHVAĆENIM) , ALI DA SE ŽENE TAKO ZGRAŽAJU NAD DRUGIM ŽENAMA I NJIHOVOM ŽELJOM ZA PROGRESOM U ODREĐENOM SMJERU...TO MI ZBILJA NIJE JASNO. I TO ME, NA KRAJU KRAJEVA, BOLI.

Mattel proizvodi 'barbie' lutke iz kojih djeca izvlače 'bebu' kroz otvor u trbuhu.« Odent upozorava da jedino otkrivanje zdravog odnosa prema prirodi i životu može smanjiti pohlepu za carskim rezom. 

HAHA, OVO NAVODIM JER MI JOŠ NITKO NIJE ODGOVORIO...KROZ ŠTO BI DRUGO PLASTIČNA LUTKICA TREBALA "RODITI"...?  :Wink: 

On se protivi da atmosferu rađaonice narušava brojno bolničko osoblje, te muškarci ili pak žene koje nisu majke: »Sisavci ne rađaju u blizini predatora!«

...OVO ME VRIJEĐA JER SMATRAM DA SMO PUNO DALJE KAO LJUDSKA RASA DOGURALI DA BI NAS NAZIVALI 'SISAVCIMA' ODNOSNO 'PREDATORIMA' (ŠTO GOD MI UISTINU BILI ILI NE...)

Pohlepa za carskim rezom pokazatelj je poremećenog ljudskog odnosa prema životu. U medikaliziranom društvu patnja i bol nemaju niti vrijednost niti smisao, a moderna medicina narušila je sposobnost čovjeka da se s njima suoči. 

POKAZATELJ POREMEĆENOG LJUDSKOG ODNOSA PREMA ŽIVOTU??? JAO, ČIME SE LJUDI BAVE. ŠTO NJIH BRINE. A ŽIVIMO U TAKVOM SVIJETU, PUNOM TAKVIH GROZOTA I IZOPAČENOSTI. ZLIH LJUDI. I ONDA JE ŽELJA ZA CARSKIM REZOM IZRAZ POREMEĆENOSTI?! TAJ TKO TO KAŽE BOLJE DA PROČITA MALO CRNU KRONIKU. ILI ZAVIRI U OBITELJ GDJE JE PRISUTNO NASILJE. PA ĆE VIDJETI ŠTO JE TO DOISTA "POREMEĆENI LJUDSKI ODNOS PREMA ŽIVOTU". 
PATNJA I BOL NIKADA SAMI PO SEBI NEMAJU SMISAO, NI VRIJEDNOST. PATNJA I BOL POJMOVI SU KOJI NAS ČINE NESRETNIMA, U KOJIMA BI BILO BOLESNO UŽIVATI. TO ŠTO SE IZ NEKIH PATNJI I BOLI IZRODI NEŠTO LIJEPO, TO I DALJE NE UMANJUJE BOL KAO NEGATIVNOST, VEĆ SAMO VELIČA ONO DOBRO ŠTO SE DOGODILO KASNIJE.
ISTO TAKO SMATRAM KAKO BI ČOVJEK SVOJE SPOSOBNOSTI TREBAO RAZVIJATI U DRUGIM SMJEROVIMA, MOŽDA UPRAVO PROTIV PATNJE, A NE ZA NJU. NE TREBA ZAOBILAZITI PROBLEME, ALI PONEKAD JE ONO ŠTO IZGLEDA KAO NESUOČAVANJE, USTVARI RJEŠAVANJE. A SMISAO PROBLEMA JEST NJIHOVO RJEŠAVANJE, A NE UŽIVANJE U NEMOGUĆNOSTI PRONALASKA RJEŠENJA.[/b]

----------


## MGrubi

*k2007*
gle, mi JESMO sisavci, naše tijelo jest životinjsko, imamo instikte kao i svi ostali

----------


## marta

> postoje dvije vrste boli: tupa i oštra


postoje raznorazne vrste boli, a ja osobno mislim da se nijedna ne javlja pri fizioloskim stanjima organizma kao znak normale.

----------


## zrinka

carski ne smatram progresom nego lijecnickom intervencijom u vidu kirurskog zahvata kojim se dovrsava porod

progres vidim u tome sto nam omogucava sretno dovrsenje poroda koji ne bi imali takav iskod da nema carskog reza, znaci u onda kad je neophodan

ali da je to progres u odnosu na prirodni porod?
ili da povucemo paralelu - da je adaptirano progres? 
ne, ali je i jedno i drugo neophodno u nekim slucajevima i hvala Bogu da postoje....

----------


## k2007

> gle, mi JESMO sisavci, naše tijelo jest životinjsko, imamo instikte kao i svi ostali


...samo što nas od životinja razlikuje svijest, mogućnost odlučivanja i odabira

----------


## k2007

> carski ne smatram progresom nego lijecnickom intervencijom u vidu kirurskog zahvata kojim se dovrsava porod


ne mislim da je izbor carskog reza progres u odnosu na izbor prirodnog poroda . *DALEKO* OD TOGA. isto tako, daleko od toga da bih sve 'poslala' na carski. progres je u pravu izbora i mogućnosti da odlučimo same za sebe. drugo je kad priroda odluči, a drugo kad nam je nametnuta sudbina koju je za nas 'osmislio' neki čovjek, nebitan, bez naše suglasnosti.
zagovaram individualno pravo izbora načina rađanja (osim dakako u slučaju postojanja kontraindikacija) - potpuno prirodni porod, polu-prirodni (svi znate na koji mislim - to je onaj protiv kojeg se uglavnom sve zagovarateljice prirodnog bore), onaj s epiduralnom, onaj u vodi, na stolčiću, kod kuće, isto tako i onaj izveden operacijskim putem. progres je u pravu na odabir, štogod žena odabrala kao za sebe i svoje dijete najbolji put.

----------


## ronin

Zanimljivo da je i ovaj topic nekako uspio postati svađa o carskom/ili ne.

----------


## dijanam

Pitanje je da li je odluka za carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija uvjetovana željom za izbjegavanje boli ili ne? (Utoliko se to tiče ove teme.)

----------


## mama courage

> Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. Odent smatra da su nasilna ponašanja, autizam, anorexia nervosa i sklonost samoubojstvu moguće posljedice hormonskog nedostatka u vrlo osjetljivoj fazi života.


  :Rolling Eyes:  nu, evo nas: mama i 'cer delikventi.  :Laughing:  ako sam ikad imala zelju samoubit se to je citajuci clanke poput ovih i ucestvovati u jalovim topicima poput ovih. ajd barem nadjoh novu ideju za potpis.   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> Pitanje je da li je odluka za carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija uvjetovana željom za izbjegavanje boli ili ne? (Utoliko se to tiče ove teme.)


Ukoliko jeste uvjetovana zeljom za izbjegavanje boli onda je na klimavim nogama.

----------


## k2007

o carskom se krenulo zbog hormona koji se luče, kroz trudove. kod carskog to, eto, izostaje. žao mi je ali na onako jezivo komičan tekst *morala* sam komentirati. nemojte mi zamjeriti.

----------


## dijanam

Ma o carskom se krenulo zbog onog clanka koji je tu kopiran.

Moja namjera otvaranjem ove teme je bila nesto drugo. Zelja mi je da zene koje jos nisu rodile citanjem ove teme dobiju poruku "ta bol je lijepa, ta bol je itekako smislena". 

Uostalom, velika vecina zena koja rodi carskim rezom prvo prodje sve one "porodjajne muke", cesto vece od onih koje na kraju rode vaginalno.

----------


## k2007

> Moja namjera otvaranjem ove teme je bila nesto drugo. Zelja mi je da zene koje jos nisu rodile citanjem ove teme dobiju poruku "ta bol je lijepa, ta bol je itekako smislena".


ustvari pokušavaš onim ženama koje nisu rodile objasniti kako se te boli ne treba bojati, jer je prirodna i nakon nje slijedi nešto predivno?....ako sam dobro shvatila  :Smile:  
jer s tim se objašnjenjem porođajne boli potpuno slažem. uspuhala sam se jer prvi post zvučao prilično sado-mazo, kao da te bol uzdiže a ne porod i dijete.
no...bitno da se svi na kraju slože...

----------


## zrinka

k   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

> Zelja mi je da zene koje jos nisu rodile citanjem ove teme dobiju poruku "ta bol je lijepa, ta bol je itekako smislena". 
> 
> Uostalom, *velika vecina zena koja rodi carskim rezom prvo prodje sve one "porodjajne muke", cesto vece od onih koje na kraju rode vaginalno*.


Tako je   :Smile:  
Meni je drago da sam to prosla jer nikada ni u najdaljem kutku svoje svijesti nisam mogla zamisliti kako se osjeca ta bol, koliko je predivno jaka, posebna, i sve sto ste vec pisale. Ja sam se pri svako trudu smijesila. Na kraju, hodajuci u operacijsku, pa penjuci se na stol smijesila sam se u sebi, jer sam htjela svaki dozivjeti u svojoj punini. Carski kod mene je ispao nuzno zlo, ali sve prije njega (i dripa) je bilo pravo, prekrasno, bolno i uzviseno iskustvo. 

I ne zaboravlja se.  Jako mi je zao sto sam stalno slusala tu meni cudnu izjavu (moje mame, isl) Sve zaboravis kad vidis bebu! Ma dajte! Ja kad ga i danas vidim ponekad osjetim u sebi neke leptirice, sjetim se svih detalja, kako mi se javljao dan prije, kako se par dana prije poroda smirio i samo ponekad javio da znam da je sve okej, kako smo zajedno odradjiovali prve trudove doma, u tisini, mirni, cekajuci da se sve zalaufa, i tako dalje. Mi smo to cinili zajedno, posebno je to i ne mogu zaboraviti. Niti zelim.   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

mislim da porod nije uvijek bolan. što je s onim ženama što se porode u wc školjku a da nisu ni znale da je porod u toku? 
da li je njima umanjen doživljaj majčinstva? ne vjerujem i zapravo im zavidim na prirodno bezbolnom porodu.

----------


## MGrubi

doživljaj majčinstva ovisi i o samom karakteru i osobnosti majke

----------


## ivanaos

meni su trudovi bili strašno bolni i intezivni, bez ikakvog odmora-pauze doslovno par sekundi- i nisam mogla  misliti ninašto, ni na bebu, samo sam se koncentrirala na disanje. jednom sam se i ispovračala. sva sreća pa sam rodila za sat i po. a mislila sam da imam visok prag boli.

----------


## Tiwi

Danas sam o ovoj temi razgovarala s direktoricom. Prvo se nismo kuzile, jer me zacudjeno pogledala i pitala: "Jel te boljelo? I kakva ti je bol? I stvarno ti nije to nesto grozno??? Meni je to najgore iskustvo u zivotu".
Ja sam rekla da mi je to najljepse iskustvo i da je zaista jako boljelo ali da sam se smijesila ili u sebi ili se osmjeh vidio na licu. I dodala sam kako nikad necu oprostiti doktorima sto su mi "pokvarili" kraj. 

Bila je zbunjena. Nije me bas razumjela. No kako smo nastavile razgovarati, shvatil smo u cemu je kvaka. I ona i ja mrzimo istu stvar i ista nam je stvar najgori dozivljaj u zivotu. Drip.   :Mad:   Naravno. 
Ona je jadna u noci ostavljena 4 sata na dripu, mucila se, gubila svijest, pocela se kociti  :shock:  utrnulo joj je lice i kad su skuzili, onda su ej brzo skinuli s dripa, jedna sestra joj je napravila epi a druga sebacila na trbuh i curica je bil vani.   :Crying or Very sad:   Sve to nije bilo u Hrvatskoj. 

Na kraju smo zakljucile da je sve do dripa bila velicanstvena bol i velicanstven osjecaj.   :Smile:

----------


## klia

Pročitala sam nekoliko vaših odgovora, ne sve.

Ali evo što ću vam reći ja koja sam se porođajne boli bojala toliko da sam 3 godine odgađala trudnoću.

Da mi je netko ovako kao Dijana tada progovorio o porodu i da mi je netko objasnio razliku između bola i truda, sigurno ne bih uspoređivala menstrualne patnje s porodom.
Premda čak i menstrualna bol ima svoju funkciju, uvijek sam bila za to da se protiv nje uzme analgetik, ako ti ometa normalan život (a to se meni događalo). Ali tada sam pomišljala - majko mila, ako ovo toliko boli, onda kako izgleda porod...? I s tom predrasudom sam zatrudnila, ali kada je moja čežnja za djetetom postala veća od straha što će boljeti.

Kad se još k tome pribroje predrasude kojima me šopala okolina, prenapuhivanje porođajnih patnji, a nitko mi ni jednom riječju nije opisao upravo ovo - da ću kroz bol (ALI ne ZBOG boli) rasti... Našla se, srećom, osoba koja me provela kroz sve što sam morala znati, ali posve bez duhovne dimenzije. Ipak, bilo je duhovno, rastuće iskustvo.
Od trenutka prvog poroda trajala je moja duhovna priprema za drugo dijete.
Neki od vas znaju da sam na drugi porod krenula s pjesmom i osmjehom i da mi je doktor rekao da sam previše nasmiješena za ženu koja rađa. A nisam perverznjakuša  :Smile:  koja uživa u boli (tko me uspije nagovoriti da odem zubaru, podižem mu spomenik, neke pretrage odgađam godinama jer se bojim boli....).

No, teško je to nekome objasniti tko nije prošao smijanje u patnji i plakanje od sreće na kraju... I ja sam ostala začuđena. 

Ali dijete - vrijedno je TRUDA.
Tu sve počinje. 
S TRUDOM: 
kad ga nosimo - u trudnoći, 
kad ga rađamo u trudovima, 
kad ga dojimo trudimo se, 
kad zbog njega ne spavamo, kad plače, a ne znamo kako da ga umirimo, kad ga odgajamo, kad na neposluh ne odgovaramo udarcem, već se TRUDIMO razumjeti ga, kad nam prkosi TRUDIMO se još jače voljeti to dijete. Kad nas u pubertetu "otkači", opet ćemo se TRUDITI biti mu bliski, ali ga i ostavljati slobodnim, opet ćemo se TRUDITI biti budni zbog njega.....i tako valjda čitav život.

Eto, to su mi dali trudovi. Jedna je kukavica postala žena koja bi ih mogla roditi puno (i svi bi bili željeni, makar možda i neplanirani). 

Trud mi je donio i ljude s kojima sada djelujem u Izvoru. Trud u odvajanju slobodnog vremena i nešto svojih darova za zajedničko dobro, trud u djelovanju među posve različitim osobnostima s kojima bih se inače svađala, a ovako se - ljubimo.

_To je bila moja ljuska o kojoj govori Gibran. 
I još nije posve pukla, naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

ajme klia, prekrasno rečeno   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Klia    :Heart:  

I da, bas imamo lijepu hrvatsku rijec - TRUD.

I bio bi mi jako drago da se jednog dana BOKS pretvori u nesto drugo   :Wink:  
Naravno i semanticki i materijalno. Kako ga uopce sluzbeno zovu?

----------


## Marna

*klia*, bravo!   :Heart:   Vrlo lijep i pozitivan post!   :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

> ps....zanima me samo, ovako malo da karikiram cijelu situaciju, kako bi barbika drugačije trebala 'roditi'?   :?


ovako:

http://static.iftk.com.br/mt/2007/03...its_possi.html

 :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Groteskno  :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

bravo za barbie!!! bez dripa, epiduralne, rezanja, porod kod kuće...!!! :D

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  
a i liniju je vratila odmah

----------


## mamuška

> a i liniju je vratila odmah


 to sam se pravila da ne vidim!!!
a rodila je uz psa i konja!!! pravi prirodni porod!!!

----------


## k2007

katastrofa  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

:Laughing:

----------


## Mary Ann

Moje iskustvo sa poroda je prestrašno i ne bi ga poželjela nikome, zato su sretne žene koje su rodile prirodnim putem sa svojim trudovima. 

Htjela bi skratiti svoju priču i u par crta vam dočarati što sam prošla i 
zašto do sada (moja M ima 4 mj.) nisam smogla snage na forumu pisati o tome.

Najviše na svijetu sam željela prirodni porod ali sam morala na indukciju jer sam prenjela i zbog plodne vode. Sve se tako zakompliciralo da sam skoro završila na carskom ali sam ipak rodila vaginalno ali uz epiduralnu i osamnaest sati trudova na dripu. Neću vam niti spominjati kako mi je beba izgledala kad se rodila (sva je bila omotana u pupčanu vrpcu).

Svaka čast svemu ali ja tu bol i strah za svoje dijete ne bih više htjela ponoviti.

----------


## TinnaZ

da dodam na temu duhovne dimenzije boli, i zašto bol u porođaju nije uvijek samo bol ...
na prvom porodu sam doživjela bol pod dripom koja je bila najgora bol koju sam ikada osjetila, mogla bih čak reći općenito nešto najgore u mom životu.
Na drugom porodu koliko toliko prirodnom bol nije bila samo bol, toliko su me šibali moji hormoni sreće, da sam tu bol osjećala kao ushićenje, energiju, sreću, skup najjačih emocija pomiješanih sa boli - iza čega je slijedila najveća sreće - moje dijete.
I to je nešto što bih mogla opet ponoviti.
I u prirodnom porodu bol vjerojatno može dosegnuti granicu izdržljivosti - ali to bih shvatila kao znak za povećani oprez.

----------


## traktorka

Jako je zanimljivo sve ovo sto ste napisale ,pogotovo Klia  :Heart:  , a ja cu samo kukavicki dodati da mrzim bol bilo koje vrste  :Embarassed:  !

----------


## elie

sama se sebi cinim freak koliko se jutros bavim porodom, ali maleni spava, a ja jos imam ptsp od poroda...

uglavnom, isla sam u bolnicu kad su me uhvatili trudovi sva vesela, bez straha, spremna na bol i odlucna da porod bude sto prirodniji...
no, imala sam nesrecu da spadam u statisticki mali broj zena kojima maternica ne reagira kako bi trebala.... zato je cijela prica bila iznimno dugotrajna i neopisivo bolna - zadnjih 15 minuta se ne sjecam jer sam se od boli onesvijestila. u svakom slucaju, ne bih ponovila iskustvo, iako svakako zelim jos jedno dijete...

----------


## Kora

Uvijek sam se smatrala osobom koja može trpiti bol, koja je strpljiva i koja će proći kroz porod bez trauma. Porod, ili bolje reći bol pri porodu me iznenadila kao ništa do tada u životu. Čini se da nisam bila spremna na porođajnu bol, na trudove i sve što me snašlo pri mom 36 satnom porodu. Meni je bol kod trudova bila nešto strašno i na granici nepodnošljivog. Čak ni danas ne vjerujem da se ta razina boli može istrpiti. Znam da nije svakome tako, i čula sam jako lijepa iskustva drugih žena, ali ovo pišem i za one koje se ne nalaze u svim vašim pozitivnim iskustvima. Najljepša stvar kod poroda i najčudnovatija, i najoptimističnija je trenutni prestanak boli onog trenutka kad se beba porodi i kad vam ju stave na prsa. Meni je to gotovo fascinantno. Istog trenutka sve prestaje i ništa se više ne čini važno i ne možeš si niti pomisliti da si toliko dugo trpio bol. Ali to još uvijek ne umanjuje činjenicu da porod (trudovi) boli kao ništa do tada proživljeno.

----------


## Kora

Ali i uz svu tu pretrpljenu bol, želim barem još jednog malog anđelčića i želim osjetiti ono blaženstvo kad se konačno odvoji od moga tijela i onaj ponos da je to malo predivno biće, taj MALI ČOVJEK moje remek djelo.

----------


## klia

I upravo zbog te boli koju opisujete uvijek ćete se sjećati toga koliko ste na samom početku uložile u to dijete. 
Koliko ste se radi djeteta približile granici vlastite izdržljivosti, čak je i nadišle. 
Jeste li ikada ranije u životu toliko nadrasle same sebe kao kad ste davale život drugome čovjeku?

U tome vidim sličnost majčinskog s božanskim, odnosno duhovnu dimenziju poroda. Pogotovo što i vas s traumama nešto iznutra vuče da kroz sve to prođete ponovno.

U paradoksu je istina  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Ja samo znam da se na trecem porodu imam namjeru prepustiti boli puno ranije nego na prosla dva. Tocno se sjecam tih situacija kako se nosim s boli, trpim, trpim i onda pred kraj, kad sam mislila da vise ne mogu sama sebi sam rekla: ok, gotovo je, vise ne mogu, nek bude sta ce biti. I tada bi se dijete rodilo. Kasnije kad sam vrtila te filmove u glavi nekako mi se cinilo da sam mogla proci bolje, tj. da je porod mogao trajati i krace da sam se prije prepustila....ovako me bas taj osjecaj trpljenja i odupiranja puno kocio u svemu.

----------


## traktorka

U tome vidim sličnost majčinskog s božanskim, odnosno duhovnu dimenziju poroda. Pogotovo što i vas s traumama nešto iznutra vuče da kroz sve to prođete ponovno.


Potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## k2007

> Jeste li ikada ranije u životu toliko nadrasle same sebe kao kad ste davale život drugome čovjeku?


u tome je istina, a ne u boli pritom proživljenoj.

----------


## elie

ja bih rekla da ja zelim jos jedno dijete usprkos boli pri porodu...

----------


## klia

I u boli pri tom proživljenoj.

Pričat ćemo kad je prođeš.  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ja samo znam da se na trecem porodu imam namjeru prepustiti boli puno ranije nego na prosla dva. Tocno se sjecam tih situacija kako se nosim s boli, trpim, trpim i onda pred kraj, kad sam mislila da vise ne mogu sama sebi sam rekla: ok, gotovo je, vise ne mogu, nek bude sta ce biti. I tada bi se dijete rodilo. Kasnije kad sam vrtila te filmove u glavi nekako mi se cinilo da sam mogla proci bolje, tj. da je porod mogao trajati i krace da sam se prije prepustila....ovako me bas taj osjecaj trpljenja i odupiranja puno kocio u svemu.


 ovo nije nikako beznačajno kod boli u porodu. Ja se isto sjećam kad mi je primalja rekla da zar opet na wc, a maloprije sam bila, budemo kao išli kad se vrati mora ići nekud ...  a ja sam pomislila ok, kad ne može pristojno, ja ću se sada prepustiti i raditi ono što mi tijelo nalaže, ne budem se ja susprezala i stiskala zbog tamo ne znam koga, e sad ćete vi fino čistiti što god izašlo iz mene, jer ja sam tu bitna, ne nikakav wc, plahte, osoblje i ne znam što ... i tako sam se prepustila da me tijelo vodi, i začas su primalje dotrčavale u sobu jer beba je krenula van. Sasvim drugačija je bol ta kojoj se prepustiš i ona kojoj se odupireš, kontroliraš, stiskaš se, prisjećaš se naučenog disanja i pokušavaš kopirati nekoga ili nešto.

----------


## anima

Uz ispriku svima čitala sam na preskokce ali želim reći svoje mišljenje o temi.  Apsurdno mi je izigravati ne znam ni ja što i trpit bol koju ne trebam trpit-rekli bi-nisam poludila  :Rolling Eyes:  Iz tog razloga željela sam epiduralnu ali spletom okolnosti nisam ju dobila. Sad, ta bol koju sam preživjela ispostavilo se da i nije tako strašno, ta preživjela sam, i ne vjerujem da me je ta bol povezala više sa mojom kćerkicom nego što sam povezana   :Heart:  
The ponit is - opet bih epiduralnu, bez obzira što nije prestrašno boljelo, iz rauzloga - nisam luda da trpim ako ne moram   :Wink:  
Ima još jedna stvar, ko voli nek izvoli, nema tu previše mudrolije   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Anima, a sto je s bebom?
Naime, tvoja hormonalna reakcija puno pomaze bebi kojoj isto porod nije jako ugodan. Cak naprotiv, moze biti prilicno zastrasujuce iskustvo. Kad zaustavis svoju hormonalnu i svaku drugu prirodnu reakciju tijekom poroda, automatski je tvoja beba prepustena sama sebi. 
Meni je to, iskreno receno, najzastrasujuci dio ove citave price. I ako prirodnim tijekom poroda mogu pomoci bebi da prodje kroz porod bezbolnije i sa manje stresa, onda mi se ne cini nimalo mudro uzeti nesto protiv bolova cisto zato da bih sebi olaksala.

----------


## anima

> Anima, a sto je s bebom?
> Naime, tvoja hormonalna reakcija puno pomaze bebi kojoj isto porod nije jako ugodan. Cak naprotiv, moze biti prilicno zastrasujuce iskustvo. Kad zaustavis svoju hormonalnu i svaku drugu prirodnu reakciju tijekom poroda, automatski je tvoja beba prepustena sama sebi. 
> Meni je to, iskreno receno, najzastrasujuci dio ove citave price. I ako prirodnim tijekom poroda mogu pomoci bebi da prodje kroz porod bezbolnije i sa manje stresa, onda mi se ne cini nimalo mudro uzeti nesto protiv bolova cisto zato da bih sebi olaksala.


Bebi je prolazak kroz porođajni kanal ovako i onako zastrašujuće iskustvo, pa onda bolje da mene manje boli...a nekako mislim da ako sam ja smirenija da je možda i bebi lakše...Ja sam po prirodi pozitivac i optimist i uvijek vjerujem da će stvari dobro ići a još bolje se završiti...i u razgovoru sa anesteziologom smo zaključili da nema razloga trpjeti...i želim vjerovati da ta medicina ipak zna što čini...i još uvijek nas se rađa više zdravih nego bolesnih...hvala Bogu 
 :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

ali epiduralna nije nesto sto ne djeluje na dijete

i djetetu nije lakse s epiduralnom, svakako mu je manje prirodno i svi oni hormoni i igra hormona pri porodu, koja poamze i djetetu i majici bit ce poremecena...

ok, svatko se moze odluciti na epiduralnu, samo mora znati sto ona donosi sa sobom
a bebi svakako nije isto s epiduralnom ili bez

 :Smile:

----------


## k2007

traumatično i za mamu i za bebu, ali vjerujem da i mama i beba na kraju sve što je isprva bilo patnja, pretvore u ljepotu života. (...samo što se svoje boli mama sjeća, a beba ne)

----------


## zrinka

porod nije traumatican ni za mamu ni za bebu, ako je prirodni
pitaj lutonjicu, ona je rodila neki dan prirodno  :D

----------


## anima

> traumatično i za mamu i za bebu, ali vjerujem da i mama i beba na kraju sve što je isprva bilo patnja, pretvore u ljepotu života. (...samo što se svoje boli mama sjeća, a beba ne)


rođenje mog djeteta jest ljepota života, sa boli ili ne...

----------


## k2007

> Anima, a sto je s bebom?
> Naime, tvoja hormonalna reakcija puno pomaze bebi kojoj isto porod nije jako ugodan. Cak naprotiv, moze biti prilicno zastrasujuce iskustvo.


[/quote]

kako možemo znati je li bebi rođenje zastrašujuće iskustvo? meni se više čini kao predivno, napokon otkriva novi svijet koje je čekala/o 9 mjeseci...svijet u kojem će biti voljen/a i pažen/a najviše na svijetu... Čini mi se da bi tako trebale vjerovati pogotovo one žene koje svoju porođajnu bol naglašavaju kao prekrasnu i nezamijenjivu. ako vama nije traumatično, zašto bi bilo bebi?  baš bih voljela pitati bebu zašto zaplače kad se rodi? vjerujem da kaže - mama, hvala ti.

----------


## zrinka

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=766

evo bas mi pao na pamet tekst s portala
'Pitajte bebu kako bi željela biti rođena!'

----------


## Tara

> porod nije traumatican ni za mamu ni za bebu, ako je prirodni
> pitaj lutonjicu, ona je rodila neki dan prirodno  :D


ja se isto tu mogu potpisati. prvi sam put rodila uz drip (non-stop), injekcije protiv bolova (dolantin ili neka slična droga), šivanje i poslije toga sam bila skomirana...

drugi put bez ikakvih gluposti. nisam morala ležati u trudovima, nisu me niti pokušali rezati (niti sam pukla), liječnici nisu obigravali oko mene (vidjela sam "kutu" na početku i na samom kraju kad je beba već bila vani)... nakon 2 sata sam sjedila, sama išla na wc, šetala... 
čitavo vrijeme poroda bila sam bistra, razgovarala sa frendicom, zezale se, smijale (da, da!)...

----------


## k2007

ne kažem da je traumatičan. to je netko gore napisao, pa ja samo prepisala. no nekima je traumatičan prirodan, ako je bilo komplikacija, ili ako ga nisu željele takvog. u čemu je onda problem npr uzeti epiduralnu? dijete se ovako i onako ne sjeća poroda (ispravite me ako bilo koja od vas pamti kog je prvog ugledala, i kako se pritom osjećala). mislim da joj se više u podsvijest mogu usjeći mamine reakcije, mamina sreća ili, s neke druge strane - trauma.

----------


## anima

Apsolutno se slažem da ne možemo zapravo znati kakav je bebi porod, možemo pretpostaviti da je traumatičan kad se rodi jadno svo izubijano, sa hemtomima i sl. -to ne može biti ugodno... Ali, što bi se reklo who cares, mora biti rođeno, sreća je da se ne sjećamo toga... Ići sad u dubioze je druga stvar  :?

----------


## Ancica

> baš bih voljela pitati bebu zašto zaplače kad se rodi? vjerujem da kaže - mama, hvala ti.


Ne. Kaze - daj mi zraka!

Beba zaplace jer joj je to prvi udah, plac je refleksan kako bi bebu "naucio" kako potegnut zrak u pluca jer ga vise ne dobiva preko pupcane vrpce.

----------


## anima

btw da bi dijete moglo reći mami - hvala ti što si me rodila, treba proći još duugo godina i iskustva   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Sto se tice bebinog iskustva poroda, meni se jako svidjaju Leboyerova dva teksta na Rodinom portalu u rubrici Porod. Iskreno receno, ne mislim da je bebama nista manje zastrasujuce nego sto zvuci u tim tekstovima. 
Ja ne mogu sto posto znati ni tvrditi kako se jedno dijete osjeca tijekom poroda. Ali, mogu intiuitivno osjecati i zdravorazumski pokusati shvatiti....i to sve nevezano za cinjenicu sto se toga nitko kasnije ne sjeca. Pricamo o porodu. Ne sjecam se prakticki nicega ni iz vremena kad mi je bilo godina ili dvije pa svejedno necu reci da mi to vrijeme nije vazno. 
Meni je vazno da slijedim svoju prirodu ako je ikako moguce. Jer znam da time cinim najbolje i djetetu tijekom poroda. 
Djeca nisu lutke bez osjecaja. Znamo da vec u periodu trudnoce osjecaju. Nije to odlazak u dubioze. To su cinjenice koje mozemo ili prihvatiti ili ignorirati.

----------


## Zorana

Evo tekst, drugi dio je u istoj rubrici:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=1338

----------


## anima

Zorana, meni su sve to dubioze, ali između ostalog zato i jesmo na forumu...voljela bih dalje raspravljati ali idem domeka s posla i nema me tri dana...pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:  Cujemo se iduci tjedan.

----------


## k2007

nevjerojatno kako iz one 'divne romantične perspektive' porođajne boli, sada dječji plač podrazumijevamo kao 'daj mi zraka' uz znanstveno objašnjenje. naravno da zato zaplače. očito se ja izražavam preapstraktno i dvosmisleno da bi se shvatile moje poruke. a što se tiče teksta o tome 'kako bi beba htjela biti rođena', pročitala sam ga još prije, i - napadnite me sada snažno koliko želite - smatram ga licemjernim i degutantnim načinom za provođenjem onoga što je ustvari majčina volja, tj. iskorištavanje "dječjeg glasića" (a pitanja postavlja i na njih odgovara autor teksta, samo bezvezno nagađajući) kako bi se zagovarao prirodan porod. mene je moja mama isto pitala kako bi htjela biti rođena. doslovce me pitala, na glas. mazila me danima po trbuhu i molila da se okrenem da ne mora na carski, jer bila sam okrenuta poprečno. pričala je sa mnom, dragajući me preko svoje buše, moljakala 'ajde, zlato, okreni se, ajde zlato...'. njeno se zlato nije okrenulo   :Razz:  .....i tad je valjda započela moja borba za carski koju provodim i danas   :Laughing:  

ja glasić svoje bebe ne osluškujem preko tekstova na ikojoj internetskoj stranici (pa tako ni rodinoj). ja ga osluškujem preko svoje intuicije, jer to je najjače sredstvo nematerijalno koje čovjek (a pogotovo žena posjeduje). dok je u meni (a i kad će biti izvan mene), odgovaram za njega svakim postupkom, ali to znači i da odlučujem umjesto njega (sve do njegove 18.g., po zakonu). dakako, odabirem odluke koje smatram najboljima.

----------


## Ancica

Kaj je ovdje netko govorio iz perspektive porodajne boli kao divne i romanticne? Ja sam dobila dojam da se o njoj govori kao necem prirodnom, potrebnom, o njenoj svrsi, ulozi.

----------


## k2007

> Namjera mi je bila pricati bas o porodjajnoj boli kao o necemu sto nas obogacuje. 
> Meni se cini da ljudi koji prolaze kroz neku realnu zivotnu bol jasnije vide i razlucuju. Nevazno od vaznog i dobro od zla.


nedovoljno romantičarski i idealistički ispričano? (oprosti dijanam što te citiram, nemam ništa protiv tvog shvaćanja porođajne boli...da se opet ne petljam u istu raspravu...)

----------


## Ancica

pa neznam, ja to bas ne bih opisala kao romantiku al sto ljudi-sto cudi (i sto definicija romantike).

----------


## k2007

nisam mislila romantika kao večera uz svijeće u suton. romantika kao nešto gdje su odnosi fini, ugodni, nenametljivi, na nekom višem - duhovnom nivou...

----------


## lucky day

uh, kako me na cudan nacin zbunjuju ove prepirke oko poroda... 

zapitam se sto sam dozivjela tada... imam li uopce svojih rijeci...

 :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

lucky day, ja bih bas volila procitati sto ti mislis   :Smile:

----------


## ivaa

nama su danas na tečaju rekl ida epiduralna ne prolazi kroz postečljicu i da nema utjecaja na bebu pri porodu!
jel to istina?
Jel zna netko nešto o tome :?

----------


## zrinka

naravno da ima utjecaja na bebu

na tecaju gdje pricaju o epiduralnoj, trebaju vam objasniti i sve rizike iste, nadam se da su to ucinili...
recimo





> Nedostaci epiduralne anestezije
> ˇ Porod se može usporiti jer se majka ne može pokretati i koristiti gravitacijom 
> ˇ Majka treba ostati u krevetu s glavom na istoj razini tijekom cijelog poroda 
> ˇ Majci su potrebne neprestane infuzije i praćenje djetetovih otkucaja srca 
> ˇ Majci se treba učestalo mjeriti krvni tlak 
> ˇ Potrebna je kateterizacija 
> ˇ Možda će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa za dovršenje poroda 
> ˇ Majka će imati vrlo malo kontrole nad svojim tijelom i vjerojatno neće uopće osjećati proces porođaja. Ovo može poremetiti vezu majka-dijete. 
> ˇ Majka potpuno ovisi o sestrama i liječnicima za sve svoje potrebe 
> ˇ Iznimno rijetko, ali ipak, postoje ozbiljni zdravstveni rizici kojih oba partnera trebaju biti svjesna


sa http://www.medicina.hr/clanci/epiduralna_anestezija.htm

----------


## anima

Zrinka meni je ovo sve što si ti nabrojala posve prihvatljivo osim izvlačenje djeteta kliještima...i nevidim tooliku opasnot...ljudu, pa to ipak boli, to što će se malo odužiti ili što će mi glava morati uvijek biti na istoj razini(a ne boli) je mačji kašalj naspram bolnog poroda..a malo mi je promaklo ovo o ljepoti bolova kod poroda...mislim da nisam dobro čula..

----------


## Stijena

nisam se bojala boli jer sam znala da mora boljeti
bojala bih se da nije boljelo
nije bilo ugodno, pogotovo 17 sati otvaranja i ne volim ih zbog toga što su me šopali do te mjere da sam se u jednom trenutku ulovila u misli - što god bilo samo nek već jednom prođe - ne vjerujem da je to bilo od boli, više mi se čini da je to bilo od nečeg protiv bolova

----------

